

Ask HN: How to earn $1/day? - vividmind

I'm looking for ideas to create a passive income of $1/day online and will appreciate any advice from HN community.
======
antonwinter
putting stuff on envato works. not sure if u can call it completely passive.

------
rman666
Amazon's MechanicalTurk

~~~
DanBC
That's not passive. If we're including not passive we could suggest sites like
Bountify - (<https://bountify.co/>)

